# Port lauschen



## Java123??? (23. Aug 2011)

Hallo, ich habe die Suche benutzt um ein Port zu lauschen und bin auf diesen Thread gestoßen port-lauschen, allerdings frage ich mich nun, ob das immernoch verboten ist und warum es verboten ist, denn ich will ja nur einen Port meines eigenen Rechners kontrollieren. Darf ich selbst auf meinem eigenem Rechner nicht machen was ich will? Oder ist es ok, wenn ich den Quellcode nur für mich selbst nutze?

Mfg


----------



## nillehammer (23. Aug 2011)

Packet Caupturing-/Sniffing-Tools sind nicht per se verboten. Verboten wäre es, unbefugt Daten von anderen mitzulesen. Ich würde hierfür nichts Java-basiertes nehmen. Das non plus Ultra für Packet Capturing ist für mich Wireshark (Wireshark  Go deep.)


----------



## Andi_CH (25. Aug 2011)

Wenn es verboten wäre zu lauschen, müssten wir immer mit Gehörschutz rumlaufen.
Ach ja, die Augenbinde nicht vergessen, denn sehen dürften wir auch nichts.

Die Grundregel im Leben eines Admin bzw. eines "Lauschers": Du hast zwar Kenntnisse von privaten Daten Anderer, aber darüber wird NICHT gesprochen. 

Also wenn du feststellst, dass Kollege X dauernd "nette" Bildchen anschaut und Kollegin Y dauernd Facebookt (oder wie man dem sagt  ) ist es nicht an dir, dich darüber zu äussern.

(Wer nicht will dass man ihm zuhört, soll chiffrieren oder das von zu Hause aus tun)

So nebenbei, welchen der ca 65000 Ports willst du abhören?


----------

